# PLEASE try Silicolgel! Found something that controls my symptoms after 10 years!



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Apologies for long post.

I have had IBS-D for around 10 years now, without medication I have severe diarrhoea and stomach pain every day no matter what I eat. The only thing that's ever worked for me is imodium...I've been taking it daily for about 2/3 years (NOT good I know, but it was the only way I could go outside and have some semblance of a life. I've been looking for a safer alternative for a long time as I do not want to be taking imodium for years and years as I don't know what damage it could cause, or what damage has already been done. I have been unsuccessful up until now.

3 days ago I was in tesco and saw Silicolgel. I had heard that it had done wonders for some people but not for others, and wasn't sure whether I should buy it as it seemed quite expensive (£8 for 200ml), but my boyfriend bought it for me. It's supposed to work by forming a protective layer on the bowel which absorbs and binds irritative substances, toxic substances and pathogens. After taking my first dose I felt almost immediate effects. I took it just before dinner and felt none of the usual bloating, flatulence, or stomach pain.

I kept taking it the next day before meals, taking no imodium all day and no diarrhoea, no stomach pain, no bloating, no urgency! When taking imodium I almost always wake up with stomach pain in the morning and still get urgency, but this was all gone. I got a little confident last night and had takeaway food and ended up with stomach pain and had a bit of D in the morning (partly caused by anxiety), but it seems that as long as I avoid big triggers it works perfectly! I'm hoping that with taking it for a long period of time it will improve my ibs in general as it seems to have done that for some people. I'm also going to try taking it first thing in the morning and last thing at night as my ibs is always worst in the morning.

The best part - no side effects!!! It's completely safe to take (although it does say not to take within an hour of taking another medication, but that's just because it can affect the absorption of other meds because it forms a protective layer on the bowel. And it's almost completely natural.

Everyone please try Silicolgel! I'm not saying it works for everyone as it doesn't, and it certainly isn't a cure for me, but it controls my symptoms as well as possible and that's all we can really do with IBS. It is expensive but it's worth a try. Also, if you find it doesn't work in the first few days, try taking it for longer as they recommend taking it for around 4 weeks. Compared to life with no meds it's heaven.

It's still very much early days, but I've never had such great relief. I'll update with my progress.

Good luck!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting, glad to hear it works for you, plus it's fairly cheap.

I did try it about a year ago. For me it caused my issues to worsen. I think my body just dislikes having foreign substances in my system, my gut is sensitive to just about everything.


----------



## ws426 (Nov 21, 2017)

whitescarf said:


> Apologies for long post.
> 
> I have had IBS-D for around 10 years now, without medication I have severe diarrhoea and stomach pain every day no matter what I eat. The only thing that's ever worked for me is imodium...I've been taking it daily for about 2/3 years (NOT good I know, but it was the only way I could go outside and have some semblance of a life. I've been looking for a safer alternative for a long time as I do not want to be taking imodium for years and years as I don't know what damage it could cause, or what damage has already been done. I have been unsuccessful up until now.
> 
> ...


I ordered some of this to try based on your experiences (I've been ordering/trying about anything someone has said worked for them lately). It's been a couple weeks since you posted this, just curious how you're doing on it? Is it still working for you?


----------

